# have you ever tried water cure



## krsone (Sep 21, 2006)

I came across this at another site. I tried it had some success with it was wondering if maybe some1 else has tried it  Takes 7-10 days there are some conflicting info on the days Some say after 7th day not much more diff but 7 is the shortest amount. When I did it I didn't flush the plant properly was in a rush(please don'task y)and tasted like ass Others i talked to have tried and said they do it again,bcuz of the short time to turn over cured bud


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

wasn't there an article on that in cannabis culture a while back?

I haven't tried it. never had a need to. it's supposed to be a away to make you more money because of the added weight.

it seems kind of greedy to me.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 21, 2006)

> The water cure has only recently come to light as a widely accepted form of curing (mostly because of this thread). Water curing uses osmosis to flush out the chemicals, chlorophyl, pesticides, pests, and anything else you would rather not be smoking. The water cure is also very fast (about 7 days) with optimal quality (as compared to 30 days air curing), and as well does not stink like an air cure does. Water-cured buds are also more potent than air-cured (however there is proportional weight loss to potency increase).



The entire "how-to" is at another site. If you want the link I can PM it to who ever wants it. The jist is that the weight actually is less than what an air-dried bud is but the how to claims that the potency will be higher using this method.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

okay soak your buds if you want to
 and people have been smoking marijuana and hash for 8000 years!


have you ever heard of the hippie trail?

have you ever been to India?


----------



## HGB (Sep 21, 2006)

seattle420 said:
			
		

> I haven't tried it. never had a need to. it's supposed to be a away to make you more money because of the added weight.
> 
> it seems kind of greedy to me.



say seattle420,

glad you have never had to try it... 

not sure where you get the "make more money" but it has nothing at all to do with money.....

poo happen's in a grow and sometime's one must chop there plants a bit early without a proper flush...

this method will help smooth the bud by remove'n the nasties that didnt get removed with the finale flush...

this is not new at all and has been around for many years and does work...

one must still dry there bud proper after the water cure before they can store it and keep a close eye out for mold...

grow on


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

soaking the buds in water is an old trick to make it weigh more.


----------



## HGB (Sep 21, 2006)

seattle420 said:
			
		

> soaking the buds in water is an old trickto make it way more.



guess you dont get it mang


----------



## krsone (Oct 3, 2006)

the water is not to add weight its cure bud you dry it out after 7-10 days it tends to be lighter not heavier


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting... I would be too afraid my buds would mold after. I guess I will google it...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

The old OG FAQ recommended using a de-hydrator. but if one is not to be had then put a fan on em.


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 3, 2006)

I have done several water cures.

I am new to this site and I don't want to come off as a smart ass but I think I can add some information to this thread.

A water cure of 7 days seems to be about max. but I take it to 10 days just to make sure.

Water curing is excellent if you are planning on eating the herb in brownies, cookies etc.  It also works very well with Vodka, if you are into that kind of thing. Water curing helps to remove the "green taste" of marijuana.

By weight, a water cure will increase the amounts of THC, THCV, CBD, etc. etc.  Why?  Well if you get ride of the chlorophyll and keep the same amount of Cannabinoids the per cent age of Cannabinoids will increase.  It's not that you have added Cannabinoids it's that you have taken away other substances and left the Cannabinoids behind, therefore increasing the per centage of Cannabinoids.

The whole principal of "Water Curing" is that Cannabis are not water soluble.

I hope this helps someone.


----------

